# Apache 2.0 Xampp



## michback (16. November 2004)

Ich habe Suse 9.1 PRO und xampp und habe bereits auf sicher gestellt. Leider wird noch bei aufrufen einer nicht vorhanden seite das Verzeichniss mit alle Datein im browser angezeigt. Wie kann ich das wegstellen?

mfg


----------



## Sven Mintel (17. November 2004)

Suche in der httpd.conf den Directory-Abschnitt für dein Document-Root(htdocs).

Dort steht irgendwo etwas von "Options Indexes"......entferne das "Indexes"


----------

